# Curious about crating



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

Noah is my first little dog and have had many large dogs in the past. I have crated Greyhounds as I was told it helps them transition from the track to home.

I am curious about crating malts. Is it just for potty training purposes or is there another reason? After they are potty trained, do you still crate them? I am just curious, because I have never crated Noah, but he was from the shelter and not a puppy. He was easy to potty train. Do they like the crate? Maybe I should have crated him? He does have some separation anxiety (not bad and it seems to get better with time). 

Thanks all! This has been a great place to get advice!


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

We just couldn't bring ourselves to use the crate. I know that many do and have success with it, but we just felt it was cruel so we use an Iris pen and left a piddle pad in it along with her bed and some toys. (Water and food if we are leaving the house during the day). We also trained Sophie to use both the pads and to go outside, and it took some effort and time but she is mostly trained. We had a recent bump in the road when I introduced the pad tray but now she is using it with no problem. I love it because even if she misses a bit, it won't mess up my floor! Now that she is trained, if we do leave her home, she has free reign of her bedroom and adjoining bathroom. She is doing very well so far! We leave the pen open so that she still has her special place all to herself with her bed. Good luck with whatever you decide. 



Sophia Isabella :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you for adopting grehounds.

Many many many people use crates and have great success with them. Hubby and I choose not to use them, which may be wrong, but the way we have done it, has worked for us.

Now, my goal, is to pad train inside, so that may make a difference. Here is Ana's xpen, I switched it around a bit before she came, and decided instead of that pretty weepad, I used the disposable ones. But it is somewhat similar to the way I have it now, with the exception of the toy box, and a different wee wee pad. 

It gave her a security feeling, but also room to play and explore, while being safe. 

I also used it for Mia and Leo.

But as I said, many people use crates, we just prefer to use the xpen.

Here is a pic, of how I started to set-up Ana's xpen. It's slightly different now, but can give you some idea.

If you are planning to train for outdoor potty (which all 3 of my babies do naturally), but they are competely pad trained for indoors, then those that crate train, will be able to give you more insight.

Here is the beginning of what I call Ana's little palace. I still use it, even though she is a year old, when we run out real quick, just to keep her safe, as she is on the smaller side.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have never crated Zoe or my previous dog. Don't like the idea of leaving them caged for any length of time. I agree with Lissie and feel like its cruel. But some people find it helpful in the beginning when they are puppies. Don't think you should crate Noah at this point.

Separation anxiety is very common....but they get used to it.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

allheart, where do you find such cute toy boxes? I love that!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowbelle said:


> allheart, where do you find such cute toy boxes? I love that!


I think, I got that one off of ebay. But it really I think is for children . I did take it out of her x-pen and have it in their playroom, as I was just wee bit worried, about her chewing on the wicker. But it is so adorable. 

I think I did a google search on toy baskets.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it is an individual thing. Using a pen or a crate for a puppy is a good thing. Limiting the area they can roam without supervision is necessary for training and safety. Dogs tend to naturally like a crate as it is den like. But if you have never crated your dog, he is not likely to enjoy it. I used the x-pen method with my dogs for at least a year. Now they are still limited to the family room and kitchen with dog gates when I am not home. They are safe and secure.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

There are lots of info on crate training and is supposed to follow a dog's natural instinct of cave-dwelling or having a home turf one doesn't soil. When you are housebreaking puppies/dogs and can't keep an eye on them, it's not only a way to make sure they don't go potty where they shouldn't, it's also a way to keep them safe out of harms way (ensuring that they don't have a collar which could catch on the crate grates).

Our dog trainer helped us convert one of our bathrooms into a pen when we were trainin our dear Shayna. She found comfort in the crate, and even when she was fully housebroken, we kept the crate in our kitchen, and she would often sleep in the crate. I was kind of crazy and bought so many beds for her that we had more than one bed for her on every floor of our 4-story townhome. :blush: Still, you would often find her sleeping in her crate. 

When we rented a beachhouse for the week, we would bring the crate along as insurance as we weren't quite sure that the home would be safe for her (in case she could get into cupboards with toxic cleaners), but also, it ensured that she wouldn't go potty or do any kind of damage (e.g. chewing furniture), because we left her in a strange house.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

brendaman said:


> When we rented a beachhouse for the week, we would bring the crate along as insurance as we weren't quite sure that the home would be safe for her (in case she could get into cupboards with toxic cleaners), but also, it ensured that she wouldn't go potty or do any kind of damage (e.g. chewing furniture), because we left her in a strange house.


 
Just this a.m. I removed Bellas bed and replaced it with her crate. We are traveling to the beach in about a week, and I wanted her to get used t the idea of her crate again. When we first got her, she slept in the crate at night then gradually she graduated to the gated kitchen area and a cute bed. We've also used her crate quite a bit for transportating her in the car. There are so many reasons that a pet should at least be familiar with a crate. If they were to ever need to be borded or kept at the Vet overnight, it would be nice to know that they were at least familiar with the crate concept. Bella's never liked being closed into the crate, but we cannot afford to take any chances on her messing up the beach house. Replacing their furniture because of chew marks would not be a fun added expense .


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All three of mine love the crate. I've used it for all my dog's, past and present when housebreaking them. I also used it , so they could be close to my bed at night. I don't have to crate them often, but when I have to, there is no problem. I have their crates in my room, and they'll still go in them by themselves . The door is open, and they come and go as they like.I've also used the crate when we visit family(about 2 hours away) in the car, on the trip.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

When used properly, crates are wonderful! My mom crate-trained both of her dogs when they were puppies and the Shih tzu still sees the crate as a comfy, cozy getaway when she's overstimulated. For dogs who haven't been trained to the crate or mommies who just don't like the idea of it, x-pens are a great alternative.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Snuggle's and Chrissy both were crate trained and Chrissy still goes down in her crate (in our Kitchen) and lies down there and goes to sleep. We have never had any issues with crate training and I would personally recommend it for housebreaking purposes. I also believe that the Dogs look to their crate as a "safe haven". Of course, this is something that many of us have different opinions and which every works best, then go for it.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

I crate trained Rustee and he would cry a little as a puppy but not too bad. He eventually loved it. Even when the door is open he goes in there and naps. He will also take his toys in there to play and just hangs out for fun I guess lol. I don't ever shut the door in there unless we go someplace and they do sleep in it if they can't sleep with me and both of mine love snuggling in it. I don't think it's cruel at all but that is my opinion. My mom had a dog once who was TERRIFIED of being in a crate I suppose he had been abused amd so we never used it with him because of the circumstances but in general I do t really see how a dog having a special place to call their own is cruel. I would think since Noah is older you could get one but I wouldn't force him to stay bc maybe he would be scared since he need had one as a puppy but I'm not sure


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I crate trained Milo when he was a puppy and it made toilet training so much easier!
He was also put in the crate any time he would be left alone (which was never for long).
After he was fully toilet trained for good while I started to let him sleep on my bed but late last year I put him back in his crate at night as he had fallen off the bed twice in a few weeks. He loves his crate and will walk into it himself at night and stay in there even with the door open. I also don't have to worry about where he is on the bed.
I don't see how this is cruel.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is Paris & Coco's Xpen in my kitchen. 
Note that the door is open, but Coco chooses to lounge in her bed, Tuck (with the cone on is visiting) and Paris is outside of the Xpen.
They had free roam of the upstairs, yet Coco when sleepy chose her bed in the Xpen to relax.












Tucker's puppy playpen!












"Mama, Why is "my" puppy in da playpen? I want puppy, NOW!"











Also I keep a spare Xpen set up in my grooming room.
In case I ever find a stray needing temporary shelter.

I set it up in the first place in case the girls weren't happy about Tuck's arrival. He has never spent a minute in there! Paris immediately thought she must have whelped him without noticing somehow :wacko1::wacko1:
And Coco was "encouraged" :hysteric: by Paris to accept him! 

Here is the spare!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

More Xpen shots of my crew! 





























It is their safe place, their den. Where they go to sleep or nap.
Paris & Coco bunk in together in the Xpen, Tucker has the puppy "playpen" in my living room.
Works wonderfully!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The other thing about having a safe space for a small dog is the safety issue.
Worst case scenario (touch wood!!!) in case of a fire my dogs are in a secure area, and I can easily find them. (I would hope). They are not hiding under a bed or hiding in the basement, as I lose visibility due to smoke. Also if the house was ever broken into, and a door left open, they wouldn't escape out of panic. That is my thinking, and yes it is a tad extreme, but no one ever _expects_ these things to happen. With one dog, the worry isn't as great as one would be easier to locate, but to be able to scoop up multiple dogs in case of emergency, I would imagine an Xpen would be of great importance.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good book or resource for crating? 

We're using the crate at night and the x-pen or crate during the day. I keep getting different advice from 'experts' as to what to use and when to use it. If I can find one good source, I'll try that method.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I think both methods are great. We crate trained our boys, they are in their crates when no one is home but other than that they are out.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think crates are important. Not that they have to be used all the time, but I think all dogs should feel comfortable in them.

What happens if you need to travel? Or there's some sort of emergency and Noah needs to be transported (carried) safely in a carrier or something?

I always get mine used to being in a crate and used to being in a carrier. Because you never know when something will happen....

I know that if I had to have someone pick up my dogs (if I couldn't get home for whatever reason) or had to quickly go somewhere with them -- they both feel safe and comfortable in their carriers and their crates. So it would at least give them that sense of security.

I know that is a different reason than most use crates LOL .... But with my health issues - I need to know if I had an emergency come up and a friend had to come get my fluffs - they would get into their bags and feel safe there.


----------

